# Used Aquarium Cycling?



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just joined and am hoping this place will be a great source of tips and information throughout the life of my aquarium. My parents have had this old 55-gallon aquarium for almost 15 years but stopped using it several years ago. They took everything out but saved most of it in storage. In the meantime, they had hermit crabs and then hamsters living in the empty aquarium. After the hamsters died, the aquarium went back into storage until this past Sunday (January 30) when I took it off their hands. I'd been wanting an aquarium for a while and have done a little bit of homework on them, but I admit I'm still a novice.

I cleaned the tank, scrubbed the sides with a razor blade, and filled it on Sunday with tap water and the old gravel and stones my parents had saved from when the aquarium had been populated by fish. I also poured in the conditioner and set up a pump, lights, and heaters. I had read about cycling, so I knew I had to wait before putting any fish in, lest I send them to their death. Yesterday I bought the API freshwater test kit and tested the water, understanding my cycling process may be different due to the use of old gravel and decorations still likely containing bacteria. Here were the results:

Ammonia: 4.0 ppm
Nitrite: 0.25 ppm
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm

I'm wondering how my cycling process may differ from the norm and how long it looks like I might be waiting before my aquarium is safe for fish. I read about adding fish food to speed up the process and began doing that yesterday evening.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

since the gravel and such was out of the water and dried up, and it's been so long since it's been used, you might as well consider it as new

none of the beneficial bacteria would be alive, mush less even present any more, so you're basically starting from step one with your cycle process. I do find it odd that you have nitrates though

I've personally never done a fishless cycle. I've always just use a couple hardy fish like Mollies to kick start the cycle

welcome to the forum!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

First off, welcome.

How did you get to 4ppm ammonia already? I would read again over the directions for the nitrate test and make sure you are following to a tee. Very important parts in the test that if not followed to a tee, will show error in the results. Just make sure, that's all I'm saying.

Since the tank hasn't had water in a while, I'd give it a little bit of time with water in it. Older tanks that sit for long periods are the ones that are suspect to leaking.


----------



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for both of your replies. jrman, I just performed the tests again and got the same results. I also tested pH and got 7.6.

It seems I already have algae too, as my water already looks green and cloudy. Might that have lasted from the gravel and decorations?


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

The ammonia could possibly be coming from dead bacteria and other things that were in the gravel from the previous tank, either way its not a bad thing because its kick starting your cycle. Its good that you are seeing the nitrites already too. Algae this early is odd, the initial bacteria bloom is usually a white haze.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Throw in a couple of fish and some floating plants and you are ready to start cycling. I recomend White Montain Clouds or Danios to start off. Since you have a large tank, Giant Danos would do great. If you are going to have a warm tank (>80) I recommend Female Bettas. Make sure your tank has some good filtration and aeriation. If everyone is doing fine after a week or two, add a couple of new fish. If you want to experiment a little, try small Angels or Rainbow fish after 3-4 weeks. Both fish are pretty tough. Cycling should be complete after 6 weeks.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome!I would keep an eye on the silicon seals.They do fine if they stay in the water,but it will dry out and cause leaks so just be sure to look for any water.

For the cycle i dont recommend the female bettas unless you plant the tank quite heavily.Ive raised the little buggers and they can be just as mean as the males even in such a large space.If you do go for them,then be prepared for ripped fins.Make sure you have a backup plan for them if you need to pull them(A group less than five will be asking for trouble)

The algae is probably from excess nutrients,and many newly setup tanks will get it,unless you start out planted or have the lights to very little.

I dont think you can count on the bacteria of old to help.It will be long dead by now.Basically treat the tank as a newly purchased one.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't add fish until the ammonia has gone down. In fact, I would try and get some ammonia from your local hardware store and finish the cycle without fish. You need a constant source of ammonia to keep the cycle moving forward until all the beneficial bacteria has formed. You sound like you are already half way there anyway. If you get ammonia that is free of surfectants (perfumes, other cleaners, etc.) you should be good. The way to tell, if the label doesn't help you out, is to shake the bottle. If it foams and doesn't dissapate don't use it. If it bubbles up and then goes away pretty quick you should be good. Sounds confusing but when you see it you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. I don't intend to add any fish until it's completely safe for them. I'm an animal lover and couldn't stand to kill innocent fish. So I'm hoping to do the fishless cycle by adding fish food and keeping the filter going. I just didn't know how my cycle might differ from the norm since it was already at 4.0 ppm ammonia after one day and already showing nitrites and nitrates. From what I had read about cycles, the ammonia would gradually build and then decrease as the nitrites build, then same for nitrites and nitrates.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The ammonia could be from you tap.I would test that to see if this is the cause.Perhaps when the tank was drained there were dead fish in the gravel,and even after this long may have helped with the buildup.Its nice you have been reading up,and fishless is the best way.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Raina said:


> I don't intend to add any fish until it's completely safe for them. I'm an animal lover and couldn't stand to kill innocent fish.


+5

Welcome to the group!

I'm adamantly opposed to cycling with fish, as it puts the fish through what most of us would hate to be put through.

I cycled a 10 gallon I had decommissioned a year before and the mold in the gravel gave me 8 ppm ammonia within three days of setting the tank back up, so I know your used gravel is seeding your cycle, as it did with mine.

If you added a tank starter (bacteria in a bottle), that explains the nitrite and nitrate. What you need to do is wait until those bacteria colonize, become entrenched in places like your gravel and filter, and get it so you have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and some nitrate. I had my 10 gallon cycled within 10 days with Tetra SafeStart, dirty filter media from my other tank, used gravel, live plants, and a decomposing piece of raw grocery store shrimp to seed the cycle. I doubt it will be more than 2 weeks for you, with such a great initial source of ammonia in there. Only water testing will tell.

Are you going live plants?
What fish would you want to add?


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

i kno its already been mentioned but as a heads up, i set up my parents old 30 gallon tank and tested it for leaks after it had been dry for years, and had no leaks at all but i set it up and 10 days into the cycle water started coming out!!! so just as a heads up keep an eye on it for a few weeks!!!


----------



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm sorry, I didn't receive email notification on the new replies to this, and I appreciate your responses. I haven't bought any plants yet and am waiting to get into the fish shop to ask the pros what they think about which fish get along best. Should I buy live plants now to help the cycle?

I feel like my cycle has plateaued and I don't know what I should do to move it along. Here are my results over the past couple of weeks:

February 4 -
Ammonia: 4.0
Nitrite: 5.0
Nitrate: 5.0

February 8 - 
Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite: 5.0
Nitrate: 5.0

February 12 - 
Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite: 5.0
Nitrate: 5.0

February 16 - 
Ammonia: 0.0-0.25
Nitrite: 5.0
Nitrate: 5.0

As you can see, my Nitrites jumped up to 5.0 almost two weeks ago, but neither the Nitrites nor Nitrates have budged at all since then. What could be going wrong?

Additional info: I leave my filter and heaters running 24/7. I also installed a bubble wand that runs during the day to increase oxygen (can't run it at night.. it's loud!)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you adding ammonia? 

I have seen a few times with one of my tanks and people on here that have had stuck high nitrites. The only way to have gotten them down is to do a water change. Once the nitrites get down to a moderate level the tank bacteria in place takes it the rest of the way down. The nitrite level is probably much higher than 5.


----------



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Are you adding ammonia?
> 
> I have seen a few times with one of my tanks and people on here that have had stuck high nitrites. The only way to have gotten them down is to do a water change. Once the nitrites get down to a moderate level the tank bacteria in place takes it the rest of the way down. The nitrite level is probably much higher than 5.


I haven't added pure ammonia. The only method I've used to increase ammonia was adding fish food, which I did for about the first week and then stopped.

How much of a water change do you think I should do? And how do I get the nitrites to start converting to nitrates (shouldn't the nitrates have been going up all this time with all those nitrites in there)?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Raina said:


> I haven't added pure ammonia. The only method I've used to increase ammonia was adding fish food, which I did for about the first week and then stopped.
> 
> How much of a water change do you think I should do? And how do I get the nitrites to start converting to nitrates (shouldn't the nitrates have been going up all this time with all those nitrites in there)?


I did a 50%. Nitrates may not much at all....same thing mine did. I would go back to adding some flakes if it has been a while since you added.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Raina said:


> am waiting to get into the fish shop to ask the pros what they think about which fish get along best.


Be wary of what fish store folk say. Many are knowledgeable, but others (especially at pet stores that are not fish-specific) are novices at best, many know things secondhand and have been taught everything they know so they understand it less, and still others are just interested in making a sale. So be careful. Talk to Scuff if you would like to know the true nuances of the fish store world.


----------



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

I did a 50% water change Saturday morning, and now (2 1/2 days later), my nitrites are still way too high. How much longer should I give it to try coming down before I try something else?

Ammonia: .25
Nitrite: 5.0+
Nitrate: 10.0


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

They should have dropped with a water change. Test the water straight out of your tap and see what it reads. Also the test kit could also be bad. I doubt it but it is possible. Your using API liquid test kits or paper?


----------



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

tscott said:


> They should have dropped with a water change. Test the water straight out of your tap and see what it reads. Also the test kit could also be bad. I doubt it but it is possible. Your using API liquid test kits or paper?


I tested my tap and it had 0 nitrites (pale blue). The water from my aquarium has a very bright fuschia. I'm using the liquid kit.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If nitrites still read that high then the must have been really high before. Keep doing daily 50% until it drops to 1 or below.


----------



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If nitrites still read that high then the must have been really high before. Keep doing daily 50% until it drops to 1 or below.


jrman, I really appreciate all of your responses in helping me out. Question: is it maybe a bit of overkill to do 50% water changes daily on a 50-gallon aquarium? It seems like a lot of wasted water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Raina said:


> I tested my tap and it had 0 nitrites (pale blue). The water from my aquarium has a very bright fuschia. I'm using the liquid kit.


Hmmm......good question. I had to read over the whole thread again. Since you don't have fish it is really up to you. You could wait it out or you can do the water change and hope it comes down to a level that your bacteria doesn't take so long to get it down to zero.


----------



## Raina (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey cool, my nitrites came down by themselves! I didn't have time during the week to do a water change, so I was going to do one today, but I decided to test the water again before doing it. My nitrites were 0! I even tested again to make sure.

My ammonia is .25 and nitrates are 10-20ppm. Do you think it's ok to add fish now even with the ammonia at .25?

Edit: By the way, when I tested my tap water, it has .25 ppm ammonia, so I don't think water changes would be beneficial.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

You should be fine to add fish. The .25 is probably not really anything. you can sometimes get false positives in the 0-.25 range. I would add a few fish and keep an eye on the levels for a little while then add some more.

edit:

Also since your tap water always reads .25 then you may never ever see it go down.


----------

